# Simm's Reel Good Summer Ale



## LDUBS (Jul 9, 2021)

The wader people, Simm's, partnered with a brewery up in the Pacific Northwest to produce _Reel Good_ Summer Ale. A portion of the proceeds are donated to Trout Unlimited. 

My son brought some along for our last fishing outing and left a few can's in the cooler. I didn't want them to spoil, so am able to report they were pretty good. 

I figured since this was fishing beer it belonged under the tackle category.


----------



## Jim (Aug 7, 2021)

I wonder if we can get it locally.......


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 24, 2021)

I mentioned in another post we caught some sculpins while surf fishing. 

My son showed up with this IPA -- Grapefruit Sculpin Ale. I haven't tried it but will give it 4 stars just because it has a fish on the can! haha.


----------

